# Betta Drawings!



## ZergyMonster

Hello I am new to the world of owning bettas and with that I love the beauty of them. I have been drawing for 14 years mostly with graphite and I have recently started using photoshop. 

These beautiful fish have inspired me to start drawing again, if you wish to have a picture draw feel free to post a picture of your betta and I will be happy to draw them up.


----------



## betta lover1507

can you draw my little lady? she a delta,not she of her coloration:|her name is "aris" :
















and if you notice she does have a white lipstick on 








and if you want can you do my halfmoon boy "puddles":








thanks :-D


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here is your first one, I'll be drawing up your other guy up here soon. I'm thinking I'll do photoshop for him. Your fish have some great color.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Seems as though there isn't an edit button so here is your little guy. I accidently merged all the layers and had a few issues with the color but overall it came out well.


----------



## KittKatt145

oh my! you have a great talent for drawing!


----------



## ZergyMonster

KittKatt145 said:


> oh my! you have a great talent for drawing!


Thank you, I am just getting used to drawing bettas they are truly beautiful fish. I'm sure I'll be drawing them near perfectly here soon. I also realized that I forgot to draw a fin on the photoshop picture. I won't fail you next time!


----------



## betta lover1507

OMG that is soo awsome :-D thanks so much!!


----------



## iElBeau

That's beautiful  You're more than welcome to try your hand at Beau sometime if you'd like. You're really good, keep it up!


----------



## ZergyMonster

I drew up Blau(my Betta because he is awesome) 








I'll start up on Beau shortly, Beau will really be fun with its long stringy fins.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I forgot the fin again...








And here is Beau, looks good. I'm starting to get the hang of photoshop.
Just realized that the yellow is coming from the flash and is not the true color of your fish, sorry about that.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I really do hate double/triple posting but I fixed beau's fin.









Keep them coming guys, drawing these guys is fun!


----------



## iElBeau

Aww, so cute! Thank you so much!  Would you mind if when I scrapbook my pets, if I were to print that off and use it?


----------



## ZergyMonster

Go for it, they are for anyone and everyone for whatever purpose they wish to use them.


----------



## Hopeseeker

Please, Can you draw Paarthurnax?


----------



## betta lover1507

can i have another? :lol: dosen't need to be colored, here is my CT girl "Kristie":


----------



## ZergyMonster

I'm going to stick with Photoshop for these pictures, black and white graphite drawings just don't do your betta's justice. I'll start on these when I get home from work.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Done with both, Enjoy!


----------



## Hopeseeker

zergymonster said:


> done with both, enjoy!


thank you!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Dozzem

I really like it! Your an amazing artist and capture bettas very well! 

I would love if you can do Hope for me? she has a innocence and cute personalty, if you want to add that in.

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3408&pictureid=22484


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here she is, I'm kind of iffy about the background color because the cool colors should pop out her warm colors but it just needs something more.


----------



## bettalover2033

If you have time can you do Korra:

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...dBlackDragonBFFish035.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## ZergyMonster

Her color is awesome.


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you! Lovely art work!

Would you possibly have time for two more? LOL

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...current=jaysbettas052.jpg&mediafilter=noflash

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...current=jaysbettas061.jpg&mediafilter=noflash

:-D


----------



## ZergyMonster

I'm going to start on your other fish in the morning.


----------



## bettalover2033

That's is amazing!! Thank you. I love it. Especially how you really capture them exactly like the pictures!


----------



## betta lover1507

ZergyMonster said:


> Done with both, Enjoy!


oh my gosh thank you!! :-D


----------



## ZergyMonster

And here you go!


----------



## LovelyKaleidoscope

Wow, these are great! If you can would you be willing to do one of my Kaleidoscope?


----------



## CarmanDirda

I love seeing art here. I'm an artist myself, so it's nice to see it in more places than just art sites.

How about my little veiltail girl, Aurora?


----------



## betta lover1507

Aww aurora such a cutie :3


----------



## CarmanDirda

betta lover1507 said:


> Aww aurora such a cutie :3


 
Thank you 
She's still very young, which is why she's so small. She's a "rescue" fish.


----------



## betta lover1507

i never really had a rescue fish before :lol: she's a little sweetie :3


----------



## CarmanDirda

I get them from bad homes or from people who can't take care of them / don't want or take care of them. Half my fish are rescues actually. It's surprising how often that happens.


----------



## betta lover1507

i HAD rescue it was a HMPK salamander boy "Oceanist" from my younger brother. he gained popeye and was barely fed, never cleaned weekly, and been in total darkness. i miss him :-( he was a adorable fellow


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here is Kaleidoscope, I'll start on Aurora shortly.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here is Aurora


----------



## betta lover1507

there so pretty :-D is it okay if i could have another? :lol:


----------



## ZergyMonster

Yes, you may have as many as you would like.


----------



## CarmanDirda

She turned out adorable!  Thank you~


Hm...how about my halfmoon, Aroone? He passed away yesterday, so it'll be a nice memory of him.


----------



## Zappity

Wow! You're realllllyyy good!  Would you mind doing my girl?  Thank you!


----------



## LovelyKaleidoscope

Omg its perfect thank you! C:


----------



## betta lover1507

okay then ^-^ here is lacey:
















she is in the right  thanks


----------



## ZergyMonster

I spent extra time on Aroone, sorry for your loss.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I really couldn't find a good background gradient because her colors are so neutral.


----------



## CarmanDirda

ZergyMonster said:


> I spent extra time on Aroone, sorry for your loss.


Aww, thank you. That's sweet. C:

He turned out beautiful. I really appreciate it.


----------



## ZergyMonster

sorry if I got the colors wrong but it was kind of hard to see certain parts of Lacey.


----------



## betta lover1507

her fins are actually red :lol: BUT OMG DREAM BETTA!! O-O *_how do you know that o-0?? _lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

I guess I can fix her up, what kind of red are her fins? dark red, light red, or a maroon type red?


----------



## betta lover1507

i would say maroon red  also the purple rays are blue


----------



## Zappity

ZergyMonster said:


> I really couldn't find a good background gradient because her colors are so neutral.



Aw, I love it! Thank you so much


----------



## PhilipPhish

can I get one of Tigger?
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2296 Theres a link to his album!


----------



## Thomasdog

HI!!!
If you have time, would you mind doing two, one of Sparky and one of Moonie! Thanks!! Sparky is the top one.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here are a few of the many to come, they take about an hour to make each. So please be patient. Thank you.


----------



## betta lover1507

here is a better pic of lacey:








hope it helps


----------



## ZergyMonster

That does help a lot, you're other two pictures gave very misleading colors. I'm guessing from picking up reflections on her body.


----------



## miish

When you have time would you be able to do one of Oliver? 









Thanks


----------



## PhilipPhish

Is the pink one on the top mine of Tigger?


----------



## ZergyMonster

yes it is, I think I'm going to fix the edges a little, they came out too fuzzy.


----------



## PhilipPhish

It looks great! Thank you so much! I'll upload it to his album when I get home from school tomorrow!


----------



## Thomasdog

Wow, these are awesome! Take your time and WOW! You are amazing!!! I hope that I am as good as you one day!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

If you are still doing drawing would you do a photoshop of Spike?
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2318&pictureid=22791

Thankies


----------



## ZergyMonster

yes I am still doing these, I've just fallen behind in some school work and couldn't work on these. I am going to be free soon.


----------



## FishyFishy89

ZergyMonster said:


> yes I am still doing these, I've just fallen behind in some school work and couldn't work on these. I am going to be free soon.


Take all the time you need
I'm a patient person....except when I get new fish/plants xD


----------



## bellasia

Hi could you do a pic of Blaze if possible sorry pics are not very clear 

Thanx


----------



## ZergyMonster

Ok here is everyone's picture.
Blaze








Oliver








Lacey (revamped)








Spike


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike looks SO awesome xD
Thank you 
I hope his colors and lighting didn't give you an issue.


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks  love it (lacey is diffcult lol), sorry she dosen't like the camera really :lol:


----------



## OMGemily

whenever you have some free time my first fish St. Jimmy passed away a couple days ago and i thought itd be nice to have one of him. Hes in my avatar, i only had him for 4 days so thats one of the only pictures i got of him :/


----------



## bellasia

Thanx i love it


----------



## kmcclasky

Hi love the drawings could you draw my husbands ember for me if you not to backed up our anniversary is coming due on the 10th she in my album. Ember is our Crowntail girl she has a black body and fading color of red (not sick fading). Please and thank you also I would love it if you can make one of candycane she's also in my albums. I currently only have a phone and it will not post photos on the forums.


----------



## miish

Aww thanks for drawing Oliver  He looks great


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here are your fishys!
















I'll be working on St. Jimmy soon, I forgot to snag a picture earlier.


----------



## FishyFishy89

You make me wanna start digital painting again xD


----------



## ZergyMonster

It's always fun when you have something to draw.


----------



## FishyFishy89

ima start drawing again
i remember how much i loved it....my graphics teacher in college KILLED my passion


----------



## OMGemily

ZergyMonster said:


> Here are your fishys!
> 
> I'll be working on St. Jimmy soon, I forgot to snag a picture earlier.


Thank you


----------



## ZergyMonster

Sorry for the late work but I've been busy. I am back in the game and would like to have some more fish to draw. Thanks for letting me draw your fish!


----------



## ZergyMonster

I drew up Gandalf, turned out well.


----------



## OMGemily

ZergyMonster said:


> Sorry for the late work but I've been busy. I am back in the game and would like to have some more fish to draw. Thanks for letting me draw your fish!


 thanks! i really like his eye


----------



## ZergyMonster

Now I feel bad I seemed to have missed Thomasdog's post entirely, I'll be sure to make them up right away!


----------



## kfish

ZergyMonster said:


> I drew up Gandalf, turned out well.


LOVE THIS. 

Feel free to draw Sky. 









And Mr. Fish:









(More pictures in albums)


----------



## kmcclasky

Hey can you do my desceased male Apollo


----------



## Thomasdog

It's OK, take your time!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Sorry for the delay but better late than never!


----------



## betta lover1507

i like the second one puggy face 
i could give you another if you want :lol:


----------



## ZergyMonster

Sky








And Mr.Fish


----------



## Kasablanca

Hey would you be able to draw Captain (white/purple), or Berry (purple) or Flash (crowntail)? Those are my 3 male bettas that I have finally been able to take pictures of. My female Mona is still adjusting to her home, i bought her 2 days ago. I've had my males since Dec 2011 and they are my babies lol


----------



## betta lover1507

if you have any free time i'll give you a pick of a betta  if you wanna


----------



## ZergyMonster

Post whatever you would like, I should be having lots of free time soon, I have spring break coming up!


----------



## betta lover1507

oh okay, would you do Phantom? my black orchid CT male:
























thanks if you could


----------



## kfish

ZergyMonster said:


> Sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mr.Fish


!!! LOVE these! You did a great job!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Finished them all!
Berry








Flash








Apollo








And Phantom


----------



## ZergyMonster

Any more requests? I am on Spring Break...


----------



## TheJadeBetta

ZergyMonster said:


> Any more requests? I am on Spring Break...


I got one! How about my CT female Rose?


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here you go, I am now taking orders for anything you guys would like. It doesn't have to just be bettas.


----------



## Kasablanca

Those pictures are amazing! thank you so much


----------



## ZergyMonster

Looks like I forgot to Upload Captain. I did draw him just forgot to upload it to photobucket. I will post him when I get home from work.


----------



## Kasablanca

OKay no worries  Cant wait to see it.


----------



## NinjaBetta 18

Do you think you could draw my girl Ember, who
is the fishy as my avatar? ^^


----------



## ZergyMonster

Of course I will.*♥*


----------



## NinjaBetta 18

Thank you so much!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Captain!


----------



## betta lover1507

thank you  have you done Echo? i just wanna know :lol:


----------



## ZergyMonster

Look like you never posted a picture of Echo, so no I haven't done him. Go ahead and post the picture you would like most of him and I'll do my best to draw him up promptly.

Side note, my friend made a funny observation. Captain looks like a bird if you flip him upside down.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lol
he kinda does!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Ember









I am going to revamp some of my earlier drawings, I am getting much more proficient at drawing bettas and I believe that they should look their best.


----------



## ZergyMonster

And here are some revamped drawings!
Beau








Bubbles


----------



## LionCalie

I have two for ya... Please and thank you! :-D

Haku- (he may be a bit of a challenge)










Cloud-


----------



## betta lover1507

bubbles looks like my puddles XD when he didn't marble up though. but okay here is echo:
my HMPK, big ear male:
















here is a good pic of his big ear:








i know he only has one big ear, makes him different ;-) couldn't leave him in the store


----------



## ZergyMonster

betta lover1507 said:


> bubbles looks like my puddles XD when he didn't marble up though.


That actually is Puddles, I just had a mix up in the names. Not being able to edit is a pain but o'well.


----------



## KaraAnne

OMG I absolutely love your artwork!! Here's my Bob Buttons, if you would like to draw him, I would really appreciate it! I never knew I could love a little fishie so much!!


----------



## betta lover1507

oh okay XP


----------



## frazier71

If your still drawing can you draw him for me?  I would like to hang It next to my tank your really good


----------



## ZergyMonster

Haku








Cloud








Bob








Echo








Perseus


----------



## TheJadeBetta

ZergyMonster said:


> Here you go, I am now taking orders for anything you guys would like. It doesn't have to just be bettas.


Awwww! Thank you so much! Sorry for the late reply! I love it!


----------



## ZergyMonster

You are very welcome.


----------



## frazier71

Ah I love it!!!! Thank you thank you!


----------



## KaraAnne

Awwwww I love it!! Bob Buttons & I say Thank You!!


----------



## LionCalie

Thank you very much!! :thumbsup:


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks :-D


----------



## StarBetta

Can you make one of captain America and Rainbow? Thanks :3
Captain America: 
(This is the detailed picture)








Desired pose:









Rainbow:
(Detailed Picture)








Desired Pose: (If you want you can do two poses)
















Thanks!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Ok I'll get to work on them when I get home from work. So I'll have them drawn up at around midnight tonight.


----------



## StarBetta

Okay! Thanks


----------



## ZergyMonster

Captain America








Rainbow


----------



## StarBetta

ZergyMonster said:


> Captain America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow


I love them!!Thanks so much! :-D:-D


----------



## Jessicatm137

If you are still taking requests will you do my Fin please? Sorry if the picture is blurry.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Yes I am still drawing! Is he mostly teal or is there some blue in him?(Anal Fin) Just want to get the colors right for you.


----------



## Jessicatm137

I think it's teal. Thank you so much! Also just so you know he is a crowntail/deltatail mix.


----------



## plakatkhmer

Good art all keep it up. Can someone draw me my purple and red king betta?


----------



## ZergyMonster

Jessicatm137 said:


> I think it's teal. Thank you so much! Also just so you know he is a crowntail/deltatail mix.


That is good to know, I would have drawn him as a veil tail.



plakatkhmer said:


> Good art all keep it up. Can someone draw me my purple and red king betta?


Yeah, just post a picture or a link to get to your picture and I'll draw it up.


----------



## Jessicatm137

He doesn't pose for pictures very well. That's the best one and he was swimming away from the camera. It's funny because he is my most aggressive out of my four and it always flaring.


----------



## jasonh

thanks for the picture, ZergyMonster !


----------



## Hazell

My boy silk?


----------



## ZergyMonster

I made a couple assumptions about what fin would look like when flared.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here you go.


----------



## Thomasdog

Thank you soooo much!!! They are soooo amazing!!


----------



## Pucky21811

Your artwork is AMAZING! 
If it isn't too much trouble, could you draw my little Cambodian girl Winnipeg and my RT Zamboni? 
-Winnipeg has the best lipstick!!!! 
Take your time, I read somewhere here you're a college student. I'm right there with ya I know what it can be like  

Did you say you wouldn't mind drawing something else as well? I always have my cat if you're sick of the fish... :3 But I just want the fishy-babies for now <3


----------



## bettalover2033

I know I have a lot of them, but do you have time for a couple more:


----------



## ZergyMonster

Yup I'm a College student and Yes I will draw anything besides bettas. These drawings take 30-70minutes depending on the detail so it's not that big of a deal to do them for you guys.
Also I already drew your last fishy:
He was one of the first fish I drew.


----------



## bettalover2033

You know I thought about it and think you're right. It's late and as I've said before, my thoughts are either dangerous or helpless. I'm thinking helpless at the moment.
Sorry


----------



## ZergyMonster

You shouldn't be sorry, I was giving you the picture I drew because you might have missed it. Nothing to be sorry about at all.


----------



## Pucky21811

Here is my kitty cat then- No big deal if it doesn't work out :3 I know I've gotten my turn with my two bettas:

This is Kaida- means little dragon in Japanese


----------



## Jessicatm137

Thank you so much! I would love to have my other bettas done but I don't have pictures of them yet...
Pucky21811 - Kaida is so cute!


----------



## Pucky21811

Jessicatim137: Thank you! I miss her so much she lives 4 hours away with my family while I'm at school. She's quite the character :3


----------



## betta lover1507

aww your kitty looks so sweet  since i don't have no more betta's, will yah take on a snake? :lol:


----------



## Jessicatm137

You can tell she has personality from the picture.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I am working on the rest but here is your kitty.


----------



## Pucky21811

Ohhhh!!! She's precious thank you!!!


----------



## ZergyMonster

And here are your fish


----------



## Pucky21811

You are so talented!! I'm putting them on facebook, but don't worry I'm giving you all credit!    Please tell me this is something you're studying at school?!?!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Nope, drawing is just a hobby. I am studying to become a programmer.
Also it's cool to post my stuff on Facebook. Everything I've drawn so far is already posted there.


----------



## kfish

!!! DRAW MY KITTY, TOO! 

This is Moon Shadow (more commonly called Mousy, Mouse, Mouser, and Mouse [Conrad Pizza Rumpy Butt Junior]).  Draw whichever you want. XD I can't pick!










And, another picture because the first one doesn't show his eye color:









And full body:









I sympathize with Pucky... my kitty is 2 hours away while I go to school.  Once my boyfriend starts his new job up here and is here all the time, however, my cat will be here, too! I don't want my clingy kitty to have to deal with us not being here on weekends. At least my parents are constant if he stays at their house so he can cling to them.  I MISS HIM!

Feel free to draw Ollie, too. Do not be deceived by her adorable face... she is pure evil! She's the opposite of cuddly and her idea of a hug is claws, haha.


----------



## TheJadeBetta

ZergyMonster: I wanted an artwork of Mercutio. But he is so mean and fast! Every time I think I have good shot, he zooms away. He is way worse, when he is flaring. D:


----------



## betta lover1507

can you do Durgo? :lol: he is a male ball python (Pastel):
















thanks if you could )


----------



## betta lover1507

TheJadeBetta said:


> ZergyMonster: I wanted an artwork of Mercutio. But he is so mean and fast! Every time I think I have good shot, he zooms away. He is way worse, when he is flaring. D:


use food so he would stop and eat ;-)


----------



## TheJadeBetta

betta lover1507 said:


> use food so he would stop and eat ;-)


I thought about catching him asleep. I will try food tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## ZergyMonster

Hurray for the sudden rise in popularity, but again these will take some time to get all done. Thank you for your patience and for the practice that this has given me.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Finished with the fish and will be starting on the Snake and kitties soon.


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you. I like how you go as far as going into detail with the scales!


----------



## plakatkhmer

Hi all, I dont have a picture of my betta because my camera take bad quality pictures. But can someone draw me a betta. My betta is a male king PK and he is Purple with red tail fins. *Let me see you use your Imagination* 
After you done send it to my email @ [email protected] 
Thank you


----------



## betta lover1507

plakatkhmer said:


> Hi all, I dont have a picture of my betta because my camera take bad quality pictures. But can someone draw me a betta. My betta is a male king PK and he is Purple with red tail fins. *Let me see you use your Imagination*
> After you done send it to my email @ [email protected]
> Thank you


you should make a thread about this ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> you should make a thread about this ;-)


I don't understand what you mean by that?

They are just saying that they would like a betta drawing from what I read. Go more into detail.


----------



## kfish

bettalover2033 said:


> I don't understand what you mean by that?
> 
> They are just saying that they would like a betta drawing from what I read. Go more into detail.


Like a challenge for any artists who want to try it.  Since there's no picture, it could be a competition for who can get it closest based on just description.


----------



## bettalover2033

@kfish: That makes much more sense. I didn't understand at first.


----------



## KaraAnne

I just bought a new betta (I've decided to name him Amadeus) & I was wondering if you could draw him for me if you have time? Thank you!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here are the finless friends:


----------



## StarBetta

KaraAnne said:


> I just bought a new betta (I've decided to name him Amadeus) & I was wondering if you could draw him for me if you have time? Thank you!


Wow, he's gorgeous! Did you order him or buy him from a store? If you got him from a store, then :shock: Your lucky :lol:


----------



## kfish

!!! Thank you! Sooo cuuuuute.


----------



## KaraAnne

StarBetta said:


> Wow, he's gorgeous! Did you order him or buy him from a store? If you got him from a store, then :shock: Your lucky :lol:


Thanks - I ordered him from aquabid. He cost a little more than Bob Buttons, who I got from a pet store, but I fell in love as soon as I saw him! I had been thinking about getting a 2nd betta for a while, so when I saw him, I just decided to go for it!


----------



## ZergyMonster

By the way everyone, Tomorrow is MY BIRTHDAY! Happy 21 for me! So what are you all going to get me? Well I don't know about you but I'm going to celebrate by spending the day getting stuff done, I'll be sure to get your halfmoon finished tonight and I'll be happy to take any more requests.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Happy Birthday! What do you want for your Birthday?


----------



## ZergyMonster

I want more aquatic plants!


----------



## KaraAnne

ZergyMonster said:


> I want more aquatic plants!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Hope you have a wonderful day! :-D 
Are you looking for live plants or plastic ones? I know absolutely nothing about live aquatic plants! But I have a couple little plastic ones that I'm not using, along with a few other random fish things that I don't need anymore ... Nothing special, but I'd be happy to give them to someone who could use them! Lemme know if its something you might be interested in.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I actually started using real plants, and darn they make the tank look so much better and the fish really love it. Unfortunately I have been getting rid of my plastic plants because of this reason. Thanks for the offer though. :-D


----------



## ZergyMonster

Ta-Da!


----------



## KaraAnne

Awwwwww love it! Amazing as always! Thank you!! :-D


----------



## kmcclasky

Hi happy birthday thanks for Apollo my husband loved it since Apollo did a hpudini I have two new males if you are no backed up could you draw poesidon and hades for me please and thank you


----------



## PhilipPhish

Can I get one of the betta in my avatar? Her name is Alice!


----------



## frazier71

want to try to do my horse rowdy?  if not its all good


----------



## Pitluvs

I didn't even see these, you're pretty darn good!! Could you do one of my newest boy, Chaise??

Either photo will do, whichever is easier for you. And if you have time, I would love to see what you could do with my Spidey's photo. He has amazing color and shape and I think you're style would be so interesting on Spidey!


















Spidey


----------



## ZergyMonster

sorry for the late drawings but I've been enjoying my birthday and such (homework too TT_TT) but here are some, I'll work on the rest later.


----------



## PhilipPhish

thanks so much! I love it!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Will you do mea Piggy?


----------



## xtina127

These are all pictures of my betta Fishy.
He has a lig purple/pink body with a darker purple fins but pink tips on his fins.
Pictures never show how beautiful he is :?


----------



## FishyFishy89

lol at the bobber, was it ever used for fishing before putting it in the tank?


----------



## betta lover1507

how about my snake? i posted it before


----------



## ZergyMonster

post 166 has your snake, I'm a little busy right now. Sorry for any delays.


----------



## betta lover1507

its okay, i just wanted to make sure you noticed i put one in lol


----------



## xtina127

No I bought the bobber for a toy for him :/


----------



## FishyFishy89

ZergyMonster said:


> I'm a little busy right now. Sorry for any delays.


no biggie
I'm in no rush


----------



## LuckyBlue

*Lucky*

Would love to have a drawing of Lucky.... I like the one for how his fins look, but sent the other so you could see how red his one fins are with the white tip.....thanks thanks thanks


----------



## ZergyMonster

OK here are a few pictures, I'll be starting on the others when I have more time.


----------



## kfish

FishyFishy89 said:


> Will you do mea Piggy?


AHHH SO CUTE. I can't wait to see this drawn up when ZergyMonster has more time.


----------



## FishyFishy89

kfish said:


> AHHH SO CUTE. I can't wait to see this drawn up when ZergyMonster has more time.


Thankies
He is quite the camera ham. I cant get far away shots of him. He always like "Oh camera!!! Get me another close up!"

Heres a shot of him n his "sister" xD
I'll be printing it/framing it for the new apartment
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/564715_1996571371112_1748311865_966750_343958915_n.jpg


----------



## StarBetta

kfish said:


> AHHH SO CUTE. I can't wait to see this drawn up when ZergyMonster has more time.


I have a caption for this pic :lol::
"Ah, it's you again. :shake: You didn't bow down to your supreme ruler! BOW!!!!!
:evil:"

Hehe. :brow:


----------



## FishyFishy89

StarBetta said:


> I have a caption for this pic :lol::
> "Ah, it's you again. :shake: You didn't bow down to your supreme ruler! BOW!!!!!
> :evil:"
> 
> Hehe. :brow:


hehe
he really is King in this house
hubs says I feed Mr. Whistles better than I feed him.....that maybe just a wwweee bit the truth xD


----------



## kmcclasky

Thank you


----------



## joyfish

Zergymonster I loved all your drawings of fish and other animals. I sure hope you get good grades in school.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Unfortunately I don't get that great of grades in school because I am constantly butting heads with my teachers and have really complicated subjects of study. Either way I'm trying and I'm learning as best I can.


----------



## LuckyBlue

OMG.... I love LUCKY's picture.... wow... thank you thank you thank you


----------



## FishyFishy89

AWH!!!
Mr. Whistles looks so darn adorable!!!
TYVM!


----------



## Pogthefish

Pog could u drw him plz?


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here you go.


----------



## Pogthefish

aww  hes a little off-color but cuteee


----------



## ZergyMonster

it's hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## Pogthefish

its ok  hes just obv purple


----------



## ZergyMonster

I'll fix the color issues when I get home. Sorry for that.


----------



## catlantic

can u draw my passed on Amare?


----------



## ZergyMonster

I will once I get home. Is he a Double tail or a Half moon? Can't really tell, the gravel is the same color as your fish.


----------



## catlantic

he was a half moon and lol total coincidence about the gravel


----------



## Pogthefish

srry 4 complainin bout pog! ^_^


----------



## ZergyMonster

No worries, everyone deserves to have their betta they way they look.


----------



## LuckyBlue

Here is my new Betta.... Nebula. Thanks so much!!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Nebula is coming up next, spending some time with my fiance so it will be a while.


----------



## catlantic

he's looks so pretty!!!!!!! thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Pogthefish

aww Pog looks perfect! thanks soo much XD i loveee it


----------



## ZergyMonster

Nebula


----------



## LuckyBlue

Nebula looks sweet! Thanks!!!


----------



## Pogthefish

cn u do aphrodite?


----------



## catlantic

could u draw my new boy? he doesn't have a mane yet. Here he is


----------



## catlantic

and by mane i meant name


----------



## ZergyMonster

Just a heads up, there is an edit button on the post you posted. The edit button disappears 20 minutes after your post was made. 

As for your fishys, I'll get started on your fish when I get home from work.


----------



## catlantic

o
*face smack*


----------



## Pogthefish

u mean facepalm?


----------



## ZergyMonster

Quick you have 9 minutes!


----------



## catlantic

uggggggggh
*face PALM*


----------



## Pogthefish

u mean ughhhhhh (too far?)


----------



## catlantic

o-o
yes 
too far


----------



## Pogthefish

lol srry.... ok.... *O_O* ? last one! lol


----------



## ZergyMonster




----------



## lilyth88

If you could do all of these, I'd be eternally grateful.

In order:
Gandalf
Chronos
Sookie
Spartacus


----------



## LittleBeta

Peach:








Little Betta:








Flame (I'll try to get a better Picture. If you can't do her I under stand :3 she's a crown tail with a dark blue body, black head, and red fins)








Lila:


----------



## Pogthefish

omg lol i got this confused with my drawing post! and thot i had this stuff to do for a sec! hey those last 2 pics look like persephone and demeter, 2 of my gals XD


----------



## ZergyMonster

I hope you guys don't mind, but I am going to do these with graphite and white paper. I am at work and only have my pencils with me. I'll have them scanned and added when I get back.


----------



## lilyth88

ZergyMonster said:


> I hope you guys don't mind, but I am going to do these with graphite and white paper. I am at work and only have my pencils with me. I'll have them scanned and added when I get back.


That's fine!


----------



## Kasablanca

ZergyMonster said:


> Captain!


I love it! Thank you very much


----------



## ZergyMonster

Hello everyone, sorry for the long delay but you're not forgotten. I am also sorry to announce that I will be closing up shop with these last requests, starting to lose my motivation to keep drawing and with an upcoming move I need to focus on that. Thanks everyone for letting me draw your fish and wish you guys and gals all the best.

-Charles


----------



## BeckyFish97

Hi,
Any chance of a pic of Gandalf or am I too late?


----------



## betta lover1507

if you don't mind can you do cookie?:








thanks if you can


----------



## BeautifulBetta

ZergyMonster said:


> Hello everyone, sorry for the long delay but you're not forgotten. I am also sorry to announce that I will be closing up shop with these last requests, starting to lose my motivation to keep drawing and with an upcoming move I need to focus on that. Thanks everyone for letting me draw your fish and wish you guys and gals all the best.
> 
> -Charles




.....re-read before you start asking for pics guys! Lol.


----------



## betta lover1507

oh okay, sorry ;p


----------



## reiomi

*mind doing naru?*

i would love if you did my little Naru for me. i miss him greatly.


----------



## FishyFishy89

reiomi said:


> i would love if you did my little Naru for me. i miss him greatly.


Have you have read this:



ZergyMonster said:


> Hello everyone, sorry for the long delay but you're not forgotten. I am also sorry to announce that I will be closing up shop with these last requests, starting to lose my motivation to keep drawing and with an upcoming move I need to focus on that. Thanks everyone for letting me draw your fish and wish you guys and gals all the best.
> 
> -Charles


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here are some, I'll do that last four when I have time.


----------



## lilyth88

ZergyMonster said:


> Here are some, I'll do that last four when I have time.



The one of Sookie brought a tear to my eye. I miss her so much. 

*THANK YOU!*


----------

